

Is an open forum ever actually open? - DonnOMalley

My small company(&lt;100) has a pretty decent open door policy and then management does an open forum where they ask for specific things and request specific examples. 
My original impression was that it was intended to take the information and make positive adjustments to better the company. 
I have seen where people have had repercussions after the fact for speaking up in a manner that I would consider to be honest but helpful and constructive.&lt;p&gt;Am I just naive to assume an open forum is actually open?
======
DanBC
No, you are not naive. That is a failure of management.

Thy need to be honest: "honest, sincere, but critical commentary is welcome
and will not have negative consequences" or "cheerleading only. Keep criticism
to yourself".

Companies need methods to take feedback from staff. Kaizen (roughly:
improvement through a process of gradual refinement) is more powerful if
youget feedback from the people pushing the buttons and pulling the levers on
the shop floor. Very simple changes to layouts or processes can save a lot of
money. (A car plant worker noticed that licence plates wer gettig scratched.
He suggested covering them with a bag. This saved considerable money, and he
got a reward for the idea).

But companies also need a confidential way to recieve grievences about other
members of staff.

